# Moving to Thailand and buying a property



## jayjay53 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi to all , My partner and myself are thinking of moving to Koh Samui from the UK, and are already looking at property there. Some sound advice on this epic move would be appreciated.. Im a firefighter in the UK, and would be looking to work for one month here, and live the next there until I retire. My partner would stay on the Island, hopefully find work, or open a small bar locally.. Does that idea sound like fantasy lol  ??.. Many thanks in advance, John and Jenny..


----------



## steiner (Feb 7, 2011)

Does that mean you will have to fly to Thailand and back every month ?


----------



## ZTraveler (Jun 8, 2011)

Is your "partner" Thai? I think you might want to check this website for other similar posts, since most talk about the "farang" (foreigner; you) having certain restrictions for both working in Thailand, and owning land in Thailand, not to mention opening a business.

You might want to read this article here on this site about owning land: Buying property in Thailand

That will get you started. But you don't have to own. Rent can be cheaper than where you are.

Also, a thread on business ownership in Thailand in April 2011 was started, and has some good information. You can find that here: www.expatforum.com/expats/thailand-expat-forum-expats-living-thailand/75364-settling-thailand.html

Don't be discouraged away from your goals, just know that you have some research to do, and then decide if there are options for you...


----------



## sentron (Jul 21, 2011)

I lived in Thailand a few years ago.

You can`t own land or property in Thailand as a "farang" (foreigner). You can however lease it, for 10 years let`s say. Also, if you want to open a small bar/restaurant expect to pay some "fees" to the local police. I lived in Koh Phangan (near Samui) for 1 year, and all bar owners payed this "tax".

Also, I think it will help you a lot if you know somebody already doing business there.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

yes, hard to say much as it's not clear how much time you have already spent in thailand, in Samui, or whether your partner is Thai. Definitely rent not buy unless you have already lived in samui for at least a year.

A couple of years back I came across a foreign couple who were only 3 years into a 30 year lease on a Samui property after deciding it was not for them. They are probably still trying to offload the place.

For a good summary of ways and means of owning/controlling/occupying property you might like to also check out my book "Your Investment Guide to Thailand"


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Samui is not top of the pops lately(too many storms also). I would try Kanchanaburi,about a mile or so out of the centre,some nice houses and cheap rents ,plus some bars there in the town centre that positively need a fresh hands on, and the police are more user friendly. Closer to Bangkok too.


----------



## cabralad (Jul 23, 2011)

mmmmm, i think you should not buy property there, its a great island but i think you may get bored, just rent until you find the best place to live in thailand..best of luck


----------

